# Hells Angels Buy All the Bikes at a Walmart to Give to Needy Kids for Christmas



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2014)

This isn't the first time I've heard of good deeds by the Hells Angels to help those who are needy, good for them!  http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/hells-angels-buy-every-bike-in-walmart-for-charity/


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Fantastic...go Wallmart and the Hells Angels..some children are going to have a better Christmas than they might have thought!!


----------



## Lee (Dec 5, 2014)

While I love the idea of kids getting a better Christmas it is ironic that the money used to buy these bikes was raised through drugs which are sold to kids.


----------



## oldman (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah, don't be giving these guys too much gratitude. This is all a ruse. They are a band of drug dealing murderers and rapists, plain and simple.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't know any Hell's Angels personally so can't comment on them but what they did with the bicycles is a good thing. I have known a few people who were in other motorcycle gangs. They were just like everyone else. I liked  hunting and fishing, they liked riding motorcycles.


----------



## Debby (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah and when those little kids grow up, they can sell drugs for the 'Angels' and their grateful parents can do 'favours' for the 'Angels' as required.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2014)

I can't judge their motives either, but like kids do, I think they will see it as a good thing, and their new bike will make them happy.  That's a pretty good result!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 9, 2014)

As long as the kids get their bikes that's all that counts.  THEN we can crab about where the money came from IF we choose to
argue about it.


----------



## Debby (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm kind of surprised that there are any 'supporters' here of the Hell's Angels.  I just read this link:   http://auto.howstuffworks.com/hells-angels2.htm   which gives a pretty good overview of the workings of this gang.  Drugs, violence, murder......apparently all attributable to this bunch of nice, misunderstood folks?  And no issues that they are using money made off selling drugs and other violent acts because, it buys bikes for kids?  

And those kids will remember the bikes and when they grow up, Hell's Angels will seem like maybe they'e not so bad and maybe they'll want to join (and give bikes away too).  Well, all I can say is if drug dealers come to your neighbourhoods, it'll be hard to protest.


----------



## Debby (Dec 9, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I don't know any Hell's Angels personally so can't comment on them but what they did with the bicycles is a good thing. I have known a few people who were in other motorcycle gangs. They were just like everyone else. I liked  hunting and fishing, they liked riding motorcycles.




There are bike clubs and there are biker gangs.  Just because you didn't see any gang members actually killing someone or selling drugs, doesn't make them nice people.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2014)

Debby said:


> I'm kind of surprised that there are any 'supporters' here of the Hell's Angels.  I just read this link:   http://auto.howstuffworks.com/hells-angels2.htm   which gives a pretty good overview of the workings of this gang.  Drugs, violence, murder......apparently all attributable to this bunch of nice, misunderstood folks?  And no issues that they are using money made off selling drugs and other violent acts because, it buys bikes for kids?
> 
> And those kids will remember the bikes and when they grow up, Hell's Angels will seem like maybe they'e not so bad and maybe they'll want to join (and give bikes away too).  Well, all I can say is if drug dealers come to your neighbourhoods, it'll be hard to protest.


You can only put words in your own mouth,and not some one else's Debby.


----------



## Debby (Dec 9, 2014)

We live in a society where it seems black is white and white is black.

And I'm not sure I understood your point Jim so  you're going to have to be a little more specific.  Whose mouth, which words? 
And are you saying they aren't drug dealers and murderers?  Are you saying they really are just a bunch of misunderstood guys who like riding around on their motorcycles and NEVER do anybody any harm?


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2014)

Debby all you have to do is re-read the posts.  Printed words only, not between the lines.  Previous posters support the giving of bikes to needy kids for Christmas.  You have turned their words into them supporting murderers and rapists.  That is what I am talking about.  Everyone can state their own opinion, just as you can.  We do not have to agree on every issue.  This article is a human interest story posted in the holiday forum.  This world is green and red.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Dec 10, 2014)

There is the potential for great good in everyone, no matter who they are. 

I don't know these people. I would imagine they're not saints, but this is a kind act and to encourage them (and everyone else) along this path benefits everybody.

That's the great thing about kindness, not only does it bring happiness - to both the recipient and the giver - but it kindles the inner light....


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2014)

I took my Wife to her chiropractor appointment yesterday, and dropped a few toys in the "Toys For Tots" box.  He told us about a group of 10 or so folks who collected $3000, and made arrangements to shop in a store for toys.  They opened one hour early just for them...and when they were finished, the store had to close, because they had been cleaned out!  HAHA!  As far as I know, they were just plain angels.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Debby all you have to do is re-read the posts.  Printed words only, not between the lines.  Previous posters support the giving of bikes to needy kids for Christmas.  You have turned their words into them supporting murderers and rapists.  That is what I am talking about.  Everyone can state their own opinion, just as you can.  We do not have to agree on every issue.  This article is a human interest story posted in the holiday forum.  This world is green and red.



You have explained it very well Meanderer, thank you.  This is about giving to needy children in the holiday season, it is a positive thread of goodwill towards man, plain and simple.  



Knightofalbion said:


> There is the potential for great good in everyone, no matter who they are.
> 
> I don't know these people. I would imagine they're not saints, but this is a kind act and to encourage them (and everyone else) along this path benefits everybody.
> 
> That's the great thing about kindness, not only does it bring happiness - to both the recipient and the giver - but it kindles the inner light....



Well said Knight, I agree.


----------



## Debby (Dec 11, 2014)

I guess when it comes to things like illegal acts, violence, drug dealers making money off peoples weaknesses and suffering, I have a problem with cheering for some guy or groups occasional good act.  And especially considering that money likely comes from exploiting and harming others.  Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for the kids.  I was one of those very poor kids who got a bunch of old collected toys from a church group and that was it for Christmas presents......but I can't help but feel that our acceptance of their 'gift' is deliberately walking in ignorance of the evil that made it possible.

So we'll cheer on the bad guys, lock up the good guys and that's the way it is because  all of life is a game  of 'PR' anyway isn't it and the lines are always fluid it seems.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Dec 11, 2014)

I believe for most of us, we are good with the HA giving the kids the bikes. First; they are going to do it whether we like them or not and second; the kids will benefit from it at this time of the year. So, even though, personally, I believe them to be the nastiest of the nasty, which is a reputation they themselves adore , I have no problem looking the other way, so the kids that normally may get nothing and already have very little, are able to get on a bike.

I remember getting my first bike for Christmas. It was the best day of my young life. It was so cold out, yet, I felt compelled to ride it around to all my friend's homes and show it off. What a great day it was.


----------

